# zweites Bild im Hintergrund einfügen - geht das ?



## calim (24. Februar 2009)

erstmal Hallo in die Runde !

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen 


hab mir mit einem CMS eine HP gebaut  
das meiste läuft auch...



```
<HTML><head>

<title>$SITE_NAME$ - $PAGE_NAME$</title>
<link type="text/css" rel="StyleSheet" href="http://meinesite.de/src/css/958.css"></head><body style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; background: rgb(255, 255, 255) none repeat scroll 0% 0%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">

<div style="background: rgb(254, 215, 84) url(http://meinesite.de/t/958/1.jpg) repeat-x scroll 0% 0%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;"><div align="center">
</div>

============================================================================
<table style="background: transparent url(http://meinesite.de/hp/new4.jpg) no-repeat scroll 0% 0%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
============================================================================

<tbody><tr>
<td style=" seitenüberschrift.... usw usw
```

nun würde ich gerne das Bild "new4.jpg" slicen..

lokal klappt das auch alles incl Imagemap 

nur weiss ich nicht, wie ich nicht wie+wo ich das nächste bild einfügen kann....

fangen wir mal einfach an:
hab also aus Blid new4.jpg --> new4.jpg und new5.jpg gemacht
einfach senkrecht geteilt...

wo und wie muss ich nun new5.jpg einfügen, damit das Bild auch geladen wird ?

geht das überhaupt ? - nach was muss ich suchen, damit ich weiterkomme ?

----------

denn eigentlich wollte ich das new4.jpg weiter slicen und noch ein imagespot bzw Hotspot einfügen.:


```
<table id="tab01" width="684" height="449" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="mysite/hp/201.jpg" width="684" height="51" alt="blablabla"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
<img src="mysite/hp/202.jpg" width="21" height="348" alt="blablabla"></td>
<td>
<img src="mysite/hp/203.jpg" alt="" width="259" height="348" border="0" usemap="#Map"></td>
<td>
<img src="mysite/hp/204.jpg" width="404" height="348" alt="blablabla"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="mysite/hp/205.jpg" width="684" height="50" alt="blablabla"></td>
</tr>
</table>

<map name="Map"><area shape="rect" coords="4,6,256,343" href="hp/neuesbild.jpg" target="_blank" alt="blablabla">
</map>
```

also die Tabelle mit  dem Imagemap t alleine 

wo liegt mein Denkfehler ? - wie kann ich das in den obigen Code einfügen, damit sogar das imagemap funktioniert ?


thx 4 Hilfe !
calim


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,


calim hat gesagt.:


> hab also aus Blid new4.jpg --> new4.jpg und new5.jpg gemacht
> einfach senkrecht geteilt...
> 
> wo und wie muss ich nun new5.jpg einfügen, damit das Bild auch geladen wird ?
> ...


Demnach muß zumindest "new5.jpg" als Hintergrund für die entsprechende Zelle im Tabellengerüst definiert werden.

mfg Maik


----------



## calim (24. Februar 2009)

ach nee 

nur reichen dafür wohl meine Html-Kenntnisse nicht aus
bevor ich poste hab ich schon Stunden probiert und habs nicht hinbekommen

wärest Du so freundlich und würdest mir an Hand von etwas Code mal zeigen,
wie ich das hinbiege - Bitte !

Danke
calim


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2009)

Dazu wirst du uns zunächst mal einen Einblick in das Seitenlayout gewähren, sprich den Link zur Seite nennen müssen.

mfg Maik


----------



## calim (24. Februar 2009)

hab Dir eine PM geschickt,

Danke, dass Du Dir das mal ansiehst 

cu


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte von "uns" gesprochen, und nicht von "mir" - also poste mir bitte keine Profilnachrichten   

mfg Maik


----------



## calim (24. Februar 2009)

Du hast mich nach dem Link gefragt - kein anderer 

Deine Postings waren bislang keine grosse Hilfe,
ausser sie haben Deine Postingzahl erhöht
geht es Dir darum ?

wenn Du nichts zur Lösung beiträgst, dann poste lieber nichts...

cu


----------



## Maik (24. Februar 2009)

Falls es dir entgangen sein sollte, du hast dein Problem in einem Forum, und keinem persönlichen Chatroom vorgestellt.

Da hier niemand bislang weiß, wie sich dein Layout konkret darstellt, hatte ich dich *hier*, und nicht über deine Profilseite um den Link zur Seite gebeten, damit "wir" (die Forengemeinde) erstmal Gelegenheit bekommen, uns den Aufbau der Seite genauer anzuschauen, da mit deinen gezeigten Codeschnipseln nicht viel anzufangen ist.  

Aus diesem Grund sind meine bisherigen Hilfsangebote für deinen Geschmack auch "lau" ausgefallen - tja, selber Schuld 

Und nein, ich habe es wahrlich nicht nötig, meine Beitragszahl nach oben zu schrauben, ohne konkrete Hilfe geleistet zu haben.

Wer hier aber stattdessen mit haltlosen Unterstellungen und dummen Sprüchen ums Eck kommt, kann sich anderweitig im Netz nach  Hilfe umschauen.

[closed]

mfg Maik


----------

